# Glass half full? or half empty?



## dmmj (May 31, 2011)

So how do you see it?


----------



## ChiKat (May 31, 2011)

I try my hardest to be optimistic!! I live with two Debbie Downers though, so it can be a challenge at times 
I can also be very cynical at times


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 31, 2011)

I see one as psoitive and one as negative!


----------



## ChiKat (May 31, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> I see one as psoitive and one as negative!



How pessimistic of you! 

(sorry if that doesn't make sense, it's the champagne talking)


----------



## OllieInAZ (May 31, 2011)

Sitting in a smoky bar; clumsy girlfriend knocks over glass; glass shatters; beer everywhere; kind bartender pours full glass.


----------



## dmarcus (May 31, 2011)

I always try to look at the positive side of things no matter what...


----------



## terryo (May 31, 2011)

I guress I'm like that too. My glass is always half full.


----------



## Cfr200 (May 31, 2011)

What if you just see it as half a glass? I would not say it is either half full or empty. I guess I take things too literally.


----------



## DeanS (May 31, 2011)

I voted half empty...and I'll tell you why! Whatever I drink, I'm doing so because I like it...not because someone says it's good for me...so I have to!

First, I'll say...I rarely drink beer...literally, maybe 2 cases a year. I don't drink ANY liquor. I drink very little (on my way to none) soda. Basically, it's whole milk, water, orange juice (occasionally) and the daily MONSTER (green...no MAXX, No Lo-carb). I'm discounting water from the conversation since I drink it from the bottle all day long! I feel a semi-depression when the Monster nears the bottom of the mug...yes I drink it from a mug (so I can pour the whole can at once). In my heavy lifting days, I drank a gallon of milk a day. Even now, I drink (at least) a quart a day! 

So, given my taste for milk and MONSTER...I say half-empty!


----------



## TortieGal (Jun 1, 2011)

That depends on if I'm filling the glass or emptying it. If I'm filling it is half full if I'm emptying it its half empty.


----------



## Isa (Jun 1, 2011)

Half full more often than half empty


----------



## Angi (Jun 1, 2011)

I am a half full person.
@ Dean S. I hope you are drinking organic milk. Milk is nasty stuff if you drink the regular store stuff, but Costco carrys organic now.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Jun 1, 2011)

It depends if its a beer then its obviously half empty, and i need to fill it


----------



## DeanS (Jun 1, 2011)

Angi said:


> I am a half full person.
> @ Dean S. I hope you are drinking organic milk. Milk is nasty stuff if you drink the regular store stuff, but Costco carrys organic now.



Alta-Dena raw certified


----------



## Laura (Jun 1, 2011)

my friend has a cow she milks 2x day and people cant get enough of it.. Im not a big milk drinker, but I had a glass of ice cold milk from the cow..and it was GOOD! 
I would say for the most part.. Im 1/2 full.. but some days....


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 1, 2011)

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3092bY24LNk&feature=related[/video]​


----------



## October (Jun 1, 2011)

The glass is completely full. It's just that 1/2 is water, the other half is air, hence it's all the way full. ;D


----------



## Controversial (Jun 2, 2011)

Half-full sounds way better


----------

